# Lycos: MySQL-Passwort



## sozialesAbseits (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

in der Hoffnung, dass schon mal jemand das selbe Problem gehabt hat und auch ein Web-Paket mit mySQL-Datenbank bei Lycos sein Eigen nennen kann:

Wie komm ich an mein Passwort für die mySQL-Datenbank?  
Ich habe nie eines vergeben, und das, welches ich für den normalen Kunden-Log-In nehme, ist es auch nicht.

Weiß jemand Rat?
Danke!


----------



## Steffen Giers (5. Februar 2006)

Normalerweise bekommst du die Daten per E-Mail zugesandt. Auf einer unkonfigurierten Installation sollte das MSQL-DB passwort <root> sein.

Ansonsten schreib ne Mail an Lycos die sollen dir gefälligts nen neues PW drübersetzen und dir das neue mitteilen. Kann ja nicht das Problem sein. Du zahlst doch dafür.


----------



## D@nger (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
<root>?
Also bei mir ist/war ein undefiniertes Passwort einfach nichts und der User war root.


----------



## sozialesAbseits (5. Februar 2006)

Habe denen jetzt ne Mail geschickt. Kann mich nämlich nicht dran erinnern, jemals ein PW dafür gehabt zu haben. Ich schau derweil mal bei kostenlosen MySQL-Anbietern vorbei.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------

